# Ovarian Cancer?



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Has anyone had any tests for ovarian cancer other than the CA125? I know that the IBS and ovarian cancer symptoms are very similar and I'm experiencing a change in bowel habits right now and I want to be tested for ovarian cancer. The symptoms are:Abdominal swelling and/or painBloating and/or a feeling of fullnessVague, but persistent, gastrointestinal complaintsFrequency and/or urgency of urinationchange in bowel habitsUnexplained weight loss or gainShortness of breath.If anyone knows of tests that would be more conclusive than the CA125, please reply. Thanks.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi PattySorry to hear that you are experiencing discomfort. My gyn doctor did surgery on me one year ago,and removed both ovaries. I was experiencing the very same symptoms you listed. He performed a Laparoscopy to do this surgery in order to look for cancer. Thank God I didn't have cancer, but I elected to have the ovaries removed because I am 50, and haven't had a uterus since I was 32. He told me that if his wife was past child bearing age, he would remove hers because ovary cancer is one of the hardest cancers to detect, and becoming more common Yes, the symptoms are very much the same, but I know now it is due to IBS. I don't look as swollen in the abdomen now because I have my IBS controlled by an antidepressent. Also, while he waa inside my abdomen, he saw scar tissue from the surgery at 32 that had attached to my colon. I had been experiencing severe pain in the lower left part of my abdomen since 1991. It would come and go. I know now it was when I was so constipated that it caused the nerves to become irritated from the scar tissue around the colon. I am not quite sure what the procedure you are asking about is. Could you explain please?


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Rowe,Thank you, thank you, for easing my mind slightly. You had ALL the symptoms listed? Everything I've read says that symptoms of ovarian cancer usually don't surface until it's too late!! God, I have been worried to death! The one thing that has really been out of control, which is HIGHLY unusual for me, is the D which lasted about 9 days the first episode and then it returned! I never have D unless I eat something that spicy or very greasy. Then, I only have it for that one episode!The CA125 is a blood test that is not very definitive, according to the drs. Although, if there is a high rate of cancer cells detected, it will show on this test. My dr tells me that you can have cancer and it might not show up on this test.I have just had a very thorough gyn exam and my gyn called me at home last night because I expressed an interest yesterday in having the CA125 test done. He was not very supportive of me having the test because he says the only way to definitely check for ovarian cancer is to do the laporoscopy and check. He has already told me that I need a hysterectomy because I have adenomyosis with fibroids; very heavy flow each month which has caused me to be extremely anemic.I really had considered putting the hysterectomy off until my son is out of school for the summer, but I'm now afraid to wait. I have a colonoscopy next Wednesday and if that is not the cause of my problem, I'll probably go ahead and do the hyster.Rowe, it really is a relief to hear that someone else has experienced some of this stuff. I'm so confused about my health right now!!!


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I had a hysterectomy at age 23 - for adenomisoisis with all the problems you mention, plus, I received poor medical care following multiple miscarriages and I had developed PID. I also suffered with every symptom you listed and then some.Good news!I felt better three days after my hysterectomy than I felt the day before the surgery! Don't put off feeling better. A CA125 (as explained to me by my doc) Can show a false negatvie, if a cancer is too new, and false positive from other problems like endo. He said it is really only good for determining how advanced your cancer (proven by biopsie) is.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Thanks ThisBearBites. Once again this reassurance makes me feel better. I have never really had any major pain with this adenomyosis. Sure, I have pain during ovulation which I had to be medicated for and uncomfortable periods, and long (7 days) and extremely heavy periods, but I've never had to miss work or anything that bad.Now, this D starts a couple of days before my period and it's so severe that I've spent almost 6 days out of work in the last three weeks. This is highly unusual for me!! I certainly can't continue like this!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Patty..I am thinking that your D could be related to anxiety. I had D a lot before I knew I didn't have cancer. The brain can really mess with the colon! Been there and done that! If I were in your shoes, I would seek another opinion if possible, and suggest the Lap. I wasn't nearly as sore from it as I was when I had my tubes tied in the early eighties! Enjoyed the e-mail. I'll get back to you soon!


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi PattyI had a CA125 test done at my request which came out negative. I wasn't aware however until I read these posts that it could be a false reading. However I have had a lap and scans of the ovaries which showed nothing. I had all the symptoms like you. As for the bloating - if you are sort of normal and then bloat as the day goes on until it gets pretty bad in the evening then that is fairly typical of ibs. If your bloating is continual and you wake in the morning stiil bloated then it would be a good idea to get a scan or lap done. I found the lap uncomfortable but nothing more than that. Hope this helps


----------



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

I know what you are going through. I went in to dr earlier this year with same symptoms. was very concerned that I might have ovarian cancer. blood tests (not ca 125) all ok; dr not worried. did get a pelvic/vaginal ultrasound though, which showed that my fibroids have taken over,which is probably main reason for abdominal pressure, contstipation, bladder issues, etc.I'm scheduled for a hysterectomy in May and will probably take everything out just to be sure. Although I'm not thrilled about going into immediate menopause!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Patty,I have had about all the symptoms you listed - and on a long-term basis. In retrospect, I believe my symptoms were caused to at least some degree by my regular hemorraghic cysts; finally, after my hyster. my doc admitted to me that those cysts alone can cause pain and gastro. upset. Plus I had adeno, fibroids, probably fluctuating hormones, and UTIs earlier - as well as a predisposition for mild IBS. Put all that together and you have problems and pain. Maybe you are in a similar boat.It's very good, though, that you are having that colonoscopy; as you know, I too have to have those procedures done for polyps. It is also good that you will be checking with your gyn. doc. It may not be a bad thing to have that hyster. either (though it may not be essential for you - I don't know).


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I wake up feeling indigestion, even tho nothing has been in my mouth. I don't know how soon the results of CA125 will be in, even tho I know if it shows ANYTHING that will be a pretty bad sign.HipJan, I am really ready to have hyster now --- I want EVERYTHING out! I don't want to risk leaving the ovaries so that ovarian cancer can develop later! Even tho I've had some of these symptoms for a while, the D just started and has not really stopped and I've lost almost 8 lbs. The weight really looks good right now, but I don't want to continue, as I'm not a big person anyway.This is a new gyn and I need to get some info on him as a surgeon.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Patty...hope you are feeling better tonight! Keep up posted on yourself.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Rowe, I just realized that you're in Georgia also! There is a definite change in bowels; D is still going on but not continuously. Colonoscopy has been postponed because dr had death in family. I was supposed to have it tomorrow, but I suppose it might be next week instead. I really want to find out that there's nothing going on with colon causing D and then I'll focus more on gyn and female organs. I'm really anxious about finding something! I'm now getting into clothes that were too small.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Patty,So sorry you are going though this. When I had my ovary problem I had almost all those symptoms.Even now my side hurts alot. But I was short of breath and all that. I did alot of reading but am not sure if there is any other tests for that except for the CA-125.I had had that for almost a year. My stomach was swollen and the whole bit. Thankfully, it was not cancer but my doctor said that my ovary was behind my uterus and large. I hope you find something out and if I do will let you know. Hugs, Polly


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I worry about this also. Even though I'm only 25, and have had doctors tell me it's very rare at my age.But I do have cysts on my ovaries, found that on a catscan. So I have been diagnosed with Polycystic ovaries. My periods had become very messed up. Bleeding when I should have been. My periods would only last a day at most. Scary. And when the cysts would break I would be in horrible pain. My doctor SWORE they were just cysts though and not cancer. But I still worry. I've been doing better since being put on a birth control pill for the past year. But the last few months have left me with messed up periods and pain again. So I'm seeing a specialist about it in May. Hoping he can give me more answers. I know polycystic ovaries is unfortunately common for my age. But add the IBS I have to it, makes it scary!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Homebound,I don't know anything about polycystic ovaries, but I would certainly tell him to do a biopsy on one of those cysts, just for self-satisfaction. I don't trust a dr's eyes; I'd rather have scientific results! I certainly don't mean to frighten you Homebound, but trust your own instincts.


----------

